#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Журналистская безграмотность или заказ?

## Pedma Kalzang

Вот такой вот неоднозначный репортаж о тибетском буддизме вышел сегодня в эфире программы "Вести Недели"  :Confused: .

http://vesti7.ru/video?name=15697.asf
http://vesti7.ru/archive/news?id=22063

----------


## Tseten

> Политика Китая сейчас довольно проста: убедить весь мир, что без миллиардных инвестиций из Пекина Тибет просто не выживет.


Собственно, вся статья об этом.

----------

Була (22.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Туризм - доходная инвестиция. Если б наши додумались до того же в Бурятии, Туве, Калмыкии, было бы неплохо, я так думаю. Но проще покормить китайцев

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

я тоже смотрел, прифигел конечно. заказ откровенный. медицинская страховка это хорошо конечно но все же....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> медицинская страховка это хорошо конечно но...


...повезло, товарищи (из анекдота, как передовица труда Марьванна стала валютной проституткой)

----------


## Joy

Журналистская безграмотность или заказ? - и то и другое. 
Одни неведующие заказывают другим глупцам сеять неведение в умах третьих.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Выживет...

Вернется опять в феодализм и будет жить как сектор Газа на гуманитарную помощь.

Только освобожденным тибетцам сначала *придется как то решить вопрос с нетибетцами, которые родились, выросли в Тибете* и считают его своей Родиной.

Но это тема разрешима: кхампы устроят обычный террор с массовой переправкой тибетских китайцев в иные перерождения, и наконец то наступит царство благости: дремучий феодализм, отсутствие тепла, света, продовольствия, медицины (лечение гомеопатическими катышками расцветет, да), образования. 

Особенно весело будет происходить возврат собственности на землю прежним владельцам. Под задорные народные песни и пляски.

Но ведь счастье важнее, не так ли? А то сейчас злой китаец забегает в дом и под стволом нагана не дает осваивать дхъяны! Кошмар! Всех тестируют на  детекторе лжи, выявляя, какими индивидуальными практиками кто занимается!

P.S. Простой вопрос: как свободный Тибет будет производить электричество для собственного потребления? Атомные электростанции? Тепловые? Откуда сырье для них? На какие бабуленции покупать? Как поставлять? Откуда? Куда девать отходы? Ядерные отходы в братскую Монголию или Бурятию?

----------

Ersh (22.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.11.2010), Джек (22.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Выживет...
> 
> Вернется опять в феодализм и будет жить как сектор Газа на гуманитарную помощь.
> 
> Только освобожденным тибетцам сначала *придется как то решить вопрос с нетибетцами, которые родились, выросли в Тибете* и считают его своей Родиной.
> 
> Но это тема разрешима: кхампы устроят обычный террор с массовой переправкой тибетских китайцев в иные перерождения, и наконец то наступит царство благости: дремучий феодализм, отсутствие тепла, света, продовольствия, медицины (лечение гомеопатическими катышками расцветет, да), образования. 
> 
> Особенно весело будет происходить возврат собственности на землю прежним владельцам. Под задорные народные песни и пляски.
> ...



Бутанцы живут и не плачут, хотя китайцы их буддийское королевство не "облагородили" и не "отцивилизировали" и не "отпросветлили" от Дхармы.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.11.2010), Иван Денисов (22.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

У каждой стороны свои взгляды. Можно обострять, можно сглаживать. Но происхождение и тех и других взглядов стоит наблюдать бесстрастно, какие бы тайны там ни вскрывались.

----------

Джигме (22.11.2010), Марина В (22.11.2010), Нея (22.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Выживет...
> 
> Вернется опять в феодализм и будет жить как сектор Газа на гуманитарную помощь.
> 
> Только освобожденным тибетцам сначала *придется как то решить вопрос с нетибетцами, которые родились, выросли в Тибете* и считают его своей Родиной.
> 
> Но это тема разрешима: кхампы устроят обычный террор с массовой переправкой тибетских китайцев в иные перерождения, и наконец то наступит царство благости: дремучий феодализм, отсутствие тепла, света, продовольствия, медицины (лечение гомеопатическими катышками расцветет, да), образования. 
> 
> Особенно весело будет происходить возврат собственности на землю прежним владельцам. Под задорные народные песни и пляски.
> ...


Китайцам поверили что ли, думаете они для тибетцев стараются? Бесправие в Тибете творится. Массовое переселение китайцев в Тибет, засилье китайской культуры. Дети тибетские вырастают не зная тибетского языка, убийства тибетцев за одно слово против китайцев. Ламы, певцы, писатели и простые люди сидят в тюрьмах. Показали в ролике своего Панчен ламу, но настоящего с детства куда-то упрятали и никто не знает где он. 
А вы про электричество. Тибетцы говорят что хоть и были бедны но жили тем не менее счастливее до прихода китайцев.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дети тибетские вырастают не зная тибетского языка


Доржик, кто вам такое рассказывает?

Я знаком с несколькими тибетцами. Из них по-китайски хорошо разговаривает только лама, который уже 7 лет живёт здесь, среди китайцев. Остальные приехали недавно, и китайским владеют не очень хорошо, между собой они говорят только на тибетском.
Karmashaya учится в Силине в Амдо, она говорила, что там по-китайски между собой тоже никто не разговаривает.
Остальные, кого я спрашивал, говорят, что только в Лхасе китайский более-менее знают и используют, а за её пределами — очень и очень мало.

----------

Won Soeng (22.11.2010), Буль (22.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Мда... Террор крепчал: живут, даже не зная государственного языка.




> Бутанцы живут и не плачут, хотя китайцы их буддийское королевство не "облагородили" и не "отцивилизировали" и не "отпросветлили" от Дхармы.


Зачищать Тибет от тибетокитайцев вы поедете после "освобождения"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне вот тоже всегда интересно, какие конкретные претензии у Тибетцев к Китайцам, отличающиеся от претензий тех же Китайцев, к собственным властям. По-моему голая политика, мало отличающаяся от возни во всех других-странах. Кто-то за глобализм, кто-то за протекционизм, кто-то за гуманизм, кто-то за сохранение малых народов и т.п.

Как все это относится к Буддизму - ну никак ума не приложу. Читаю высказывания китайцев, читаю высказывания тибетцев. В общем понятно - с точки зрения вопроса власти и проведения политики. С точки зрения практики Дхармы - никак понять не могу. 

Пройдет еще лет 200, что про это все смогут вспомнить? Что останется в сухом остатке?

Вот бурятские буддисты в советские времена вроде немало пострадали от Советского правительства. Но что мы можем сказать о правительстве Бурятии в изгнании?

В общем, хорошо, когда Буддизм отделен от государства. Меньше соблазнов и омрачений как с одной, так и с другой стороны. 

Кому захочется властвовать над горсткой нищих монахов, просящих подаяние? Зато каков соблазн властвовать над миллионами мирян, жертвующих такие привлекательные ценности таким замечательным храмам.

----------

Илия (23.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Здесь есть про массовое переселение китайцев, которое имеет целью не оставить от тибетцев и следа, как и от маньчжуров, которые растворились в китайцах. 


http://savetibet.ru/2009/09/21/tibet.html

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Здесь про языковую политику китайцев. Про то что в школах Тибета учат тибетских детей китайскому а не тибетскому родному слышал от нескольких лам. http://savetibet.ru/2010/10/20/language_policy.html

----------


## PampKin Head

освобожденный тибет, чк провинции кхам,  решение вопроса с китайцами...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тибетцы хотят говорить по тибетски

http://savetibet.ru/2010/10/30/tibetans.html

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Доржик, кто вам такое рассказывает?
> 
> Я знаком с несколькими тибетцами. Из них по-китайски хорошо разговаривает только лама, который уже 7 лет живёт здесь, среди китайцев. Остальные приехали недавно, и китайским владеют не очень хорошо, между собой они говорят только на тибетском.
> Karmashaya учится в Силине в Амдо, она говорила, что там по-китайски между собой тоже никто не разговаривает.
> Остальные, кого я спрашивал, говорят, что только в Лхасе китайский более-менее знают и используют, а за её пределами — очень и очень мало.


Ололо

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ололо


Сайту savetibet.ru я не доверяю.

Несколько лет назад я тоже прочитал там статью про «искоренение тибетского языка» и пришёл в ужас. На счастье, как раз в это время я спорил на форуме с одним товарищем, который только что вернулся из Лхасы, путешествовал. Я высказывался о том, что китайский Тибет —это не так уж плохо, а он был сторонником независимости. И когда я спросил его, что, правда ли, что тибетцы не говорят по-тибетски, он ответил, что по-китайски хорошо говорят торговцы, потому что 95% туристов — китайцы и это востребовано. А обычные тибетцы, которые ему встретились, говорили только по-тибетски. У меня не было оснований полагать, что он — «китайский шпион», поэтому я перестал доверять сайту savetibet.ru.

Так что тому, что вы слышали от нескольких лам, я верю, а всем вашим ссылкам, и тому, что тибетские дети не умеют говорить по-тибетски —не верю. Своими глазами видел тибетскую молодёжь, разговаривающую и читающую по-тибетски, в т.ч. сложные религиозные тексты. Умеющую писать почти без ошибок. Общался, учился тибетскому немного. Так что уж извините.

----------

Ersh (22.11.2010), Won Soeng (22.11.2010), Буль (22.11.2010), Леонид Ш (22.11.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Согласен с Цхултримом - на этом сайте savetibet.ru политики ничуть не меньше... причём там политика замешанная с духовными учениями, что воспринимается... не лучше (это мягко говоря) ! 
з.ы. Пусть тибетцы сами решают.

----------

Ersh (22.11.2010), Won Soeng (22.11.2010), Буль (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это сейчас происходит а не то что вы уже встречались и вам говорили что-то те кто уже вырос. Я как то верю Его Святейшеству и тому что он говорит. Я другие истории от тибетских лам слышал. Слышал что публичные дома там появились на каждом углу. К китаянкам поскольку они дешево берут стали бегать тибетские старики и оставлять там все свои небольшие деньги. Ну это не так страшно, там похуже вещи творятся. Его Святейшество сказал что сейчас Тибет это ад для тибетцев. От хорошей жизни что ли они продолжают бежать через горы в Индию. И Его Святейшество Кармапа, если бы все было хорошо как говорят ваши друзья вряд ли бежал пешком в Индию к Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Советском Союзе тоже было такое. В школах не преподавался бурятский язык. Он стал даже как запретный. Когда говорили по бурятски даже в 80-е все вокруг смотрели с подозрением и презрением. Нельзя было одеть свою одежду. Культура бурят чуть не сгинула. Говорили в школах что до прихода советской власти буряты были рабами безграмотными у своих нойонов, и советская власть дала свободу угнетенному бурятскому народу хотя все это ложь. К нам приходила какая-то тетка бурятка из органов и кричала на бабушку из-за алтаря, убирайте алтарь, посадим вас. И тоже многие говорили как хорошо жить в Ссср, как плохо негры живут в Сша, в коробках из-под холодильников.
 В тридцатых годах уничтожили больше тридцати тысяч бурят и все были грамотными, успешными в своих областях, решили срезать голову народу. То же с калмыками. Сослали в Сибирь в одну ночь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И тоже многие говорили как хорошо жить в Ссср, как плохо негры живут в Сша, в коробках из-под холодильников.


http://flibusta.net/b/171427


P.S. Очень хорошо живут индейцы в резервациях...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Индейцы в резервациях объективно спились почти все, поскольку живут на дотациях от государства на правах коренных жителей Америки и не работая получают деньги нахаляву и имеют тягу к спиртному. Это тоже говорят хитрый ход политиков, которые это понимают что индейцы уйдут спившись.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Советском Союзе тоже было такое. В школах не преподавался бурятский язык. Он стал даже как запретный. Когда говорили по бурятски даже в 80-е все вокруг смотрели с подозрением и презрением. Нельзя было одеть свою одежду. Культура бурят чуть не сгинула. Говорили в школах что до прихода советской власти буряты были рабами безграмотными у своих нойонов, и советская власть дала свободу угнетенному бурятскому народу хотя все это ложь. К нам приходила какая-то тетка бурятка из органов и кричала на бабушку из-за алтаря, убирайте алтарь, посадим вас. И тоже многие говорили как хорошо жить в Ссср, как плохо негры живут в Сша, в коробках из-под холодильников.
>  В тридцатых годах уничтожили больше тридцати тысяч бурят и все были грамотными, успешными в своих областях, решили срезать голову народу. То же с калмыками. Сослали в Сибирь в одну ночь.


Сейчас все изменилось, при этом ни Бурятии, ни Калмыкии не пришлось даже выходить из состава России, но говоря уже об СССР.

Политическая коньюктура изменчива. Будет элитам выгодно процветание буддизма - будет буддизм процветать. Будет выгодно подавление - будет буддизм подавляться.

Зачем только самим буддистам провоцировать одно или другое?

Миска еды в день, оранжевая накидка и подстилка - верх скромности. 

Распространение среди мирян, ступы, храмы - это хорошо, полезно. Но это же и соблазн и провокация зависти. 

Если буддистов так легко вовлечь во все эти сансарные игры - это ли не упадок Дхармы? Я честно не понимаю аргументации в поддержку этого противостояния Тибета и Китая. 

Пусть миряне администраторы управляют жизнью мирян, независимо от их вероисповедания или национальности.

Разве межнациональные конфликты направлены против буддизма?
Я не верю в то, что буддизму одни национальности или культуры хоть чем-то важнее других. 

Поэтому дхарма уйдет на Запад окончательно, не останется и тени, как в свое время это произошло в Индии и Китае. А потом с Запада вернется снова.

Все что может быть сохранено - будет сохранено. Но все изменчиво и непостоянно. Лучший способ сохранить Дхарму - реализовать ее. И пока есть те, кто достигает архатства, становится бодхисаттвами высших ступеней - Дхарма будет сохранятся. И все разнообразие школ и традиций тому опора. 

А вот сохранение Тибета независимым от Китая - это вопрос политики и "национальных интересов". Ничем не интереснее происходящего в Пакистане, Палестине и прочих "интересных" этим вопросом территориях. 

Никак не могу понять, почему Далай Ламе как буддисту обязательно оставаться тибетцем, учитывая то, что проживет он теперь в Индии, где к нему относятся благосклонно и гостеприимно. 

Возможно и есть к тому какие-то глубочайшие основания, но я о них ничего не слышал. Если услышу, то может быть и поменяю свою точку зрения, но оцениваю вероятность существования чего-то сакрального именно в Тибете (а не в потоке ума того же Далай ламы) - бесконечно близкой к нулю. Все это сопротивление только играет на руку. Завоевывать имеет смысл лишь то, что сопротивляется. Тогда есть смысл и разрушать, и ограничивать. 

Чем же так неудобно тибетцам проживание рядом китайцев? Уж не тибетцы ли распаляют этот национализм? Я не знаю всей истории, но я полагаю достаточным понимание природы всех захватнических войн. Необходимо, чтобы у кого-то было нечто, очень нужное другим, с чем он расставаться не хочет. Остальное - мишура. И с чем же таким не могут расстаться тибетцы?

Что именно должно быть сохранено? И чем это так важно для буддизма, почему как все сансарное не может быть оставлено?

----------

Аким Иваныч (22.11.2010), Илия (23.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вопрос в правах человека. Если вас допустим убьют или посадят в тюрьму за то что вы просто буддист, то для вас одного это может не так трудно, возможно вы справитесь с этим но когда это происходит в больших масштабах, то это уже страшно. Буряты просто выжили как народ в плохих условиях и многое из своей культуры утратили, обычаи, традиции, язык. Как одеваться, проводить свадьбу, хоронить, встречать новорожденных, давать имена и т.д. Многое утрачено. Некоторые монголы сейчас нас зовут презрительно русскими бурятами. Поскольку мы потеряли свои хорошие обычаи и переняли дурные привычки. Водку у бурят например почти не пили. Мата не было. Детей бросать не было. Стариков в дома престарелых отдавать никто не отдавал такого в помине не было. И т.д. сейчас какие-то крупицы остались.

----------


## Ersh

Доржик, а вот у русских есть поверье, что мат они у монголов переняли :Wink: 
Тема перешла в политическую плоскость, и закрывается.

----------

Won Soeng (22.11.2010)

----------

